# Ice shantie taken



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

looking for a 2 person black shappel ice shanty...stolen....from elizabeth lake friday nite jan. 22,10..equipment inside includes.black and blue clam chair,2 green camping chairs, lantern,heater,spud,spear,jigging rod,swish rod,flash lite,fishing lures, and more. broken floor hatch on one side. offering a $100 reward for info leading to finding this equipment. please call 248-705-1009 with any information. thankyou very much. 

This is a buddy of mine and he sure would like to get his stuff back. If you hear of such equipment for sale please let him know.
It's to bad that you can't leave a shantie on the ice overnight without it getting stolen.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey tell him to watch Craigslist.com a ton of stuff is always for sale on there been lookin on there for my bow hope he gets it back


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

WhiteTailHunter87 said:


> Hey tell him to watch Craigslist.com a ton of stuff is always for sale on there been lookin on there for my bow hope he gets it back


thanks, he has been checking cl, so far nothing. gear is also posted on craigslist in lost and found. My buddy did hear from another guy on lake that had his stuff ripped off the same night so these skumbags will be looking to sell it somewhere, somehow. Good luck with your bow.


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats cold, to say the least. Why does a few ruin it for others. Good luck with finding the lowlifes. If that happened to them they would be pissed off as well.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

rick said:


> thanks, he has been checking cl, so far nothing. gear is also posted on craigslist in lost and found. My buddy did hear from another guy on lake that had his stuff ripped off the same night so these skumbags will be looking to sell it somewhere, somehow. Good luck with your bow.


That was me who spoke with your firend, rick. Those jerks took me and my neighbor that night for everything we had as well. Lanterns, Heaters, Augers, rods, tackle - you name it. Even took our empty beer cans.  It's been 8 straight years (for me) with zero problems on the lake and then just like that everything gone in one night. 

Still on the lookout, but its getting bleaker by the day. Good luck, we'll keep in touch. If you guys are ever out and see us, stop on by. We'll do the same.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Yep, the shanty Jig is talking about is part mine as well. Fortunately I had my equipment with me but that is rare. The equipment taken out of the two shanties were taken the night of Thursday Jan. 21st. I've been looking on Craigslist but haven't seen anything yet. I have a feeling this person(s) is going to get caught and I'd hate to be him!

Curious where on the lake are you? We are located infront of the beach.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just out of curiosity did you guys check with the local CO's. We had a shanty taken of cass lake a few years ago. The CO's had it and were very happy we came to retrieve it. We had tickets for no name and address and leaving beer cans in the shanty as well as the cost of them removing it from the ice.

Steve


----------



## eagleslanding (Jan 28, 2010)

rick said:


> looking for a 2 person black shappel ice shanty...stolen....from elizabeth lake friday nite jan. 22,10..equipment inside includes.black and blue clam chair,2 green camping chairs, lantern,heater,spud,spear,jigging rod,swish rod,flash lite,fishing lures, and more. broken floor hatch on one side. offering a $100 reward for info leading to finding this equipment. please call 248-705-1009 with any information. thankyou very much.
> 
> This is a buddy of mine and he sure would like to get his stuff back. If you hear of such equipment for sale please let him know.
> It's to bad that you can't leave a shantie on the ice overnight without it getting stolen.
> Thanks in advance.


If these guys ever get caught they need to get a polar plunge. All though It's kind of like like leaving the car unlocked at the Holiday Inn ,with so many people coming and going you leave your belongings at risk. I hope you get your stuff back . Lesson learned . The eagle has landed.:coolgleam


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

> If these guys ever get caught they need to get a polar plunge. All though It's kind of like like leaving the car unlocked at the Holiday Inn ,with so many people coming and going you leave your belongings at risk. I hope you get your stuff back . Lesson learned . The eagle has landed.:coolgleam


Elizabeth lake is a private lake, so you would think your stuff is a little safer out on the ice.

That said...I'm friends with Jigawhat and Frozen fish, and fish E-Lake with them often....unlocked car or not...its about respect...respecting other peoples property. 

They/we are the kind of fisherman that if the shanty was not in use, then they wouldn't mind someone helping themselves to a few hours of fishing....but leave it like you found it!!! That's all they/we/most anybody feels about it. We are all supposed to be "sportsman". If i leave a tree stand on state land, then I accept the fact, and do not mind the fact that someone may come by and hunt that stand while i'm not there. Go for it!! and best of luck!...but LEAVE IT HOW YOU FOUND IT. That's it.

We've scouted state land and have seen stands, trail cams, ladder sticks...but it doesn't even cross our minds to TAKE it/ STEAL it.

We respect others people's stuff....and would hope that that same respect is reciprocated.....unfortunately it doesn't happen.

It's to bad that people can't respect other peoples belongings. The world would be a whole lot better place.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Well its unfortunate but you should know better than to leave it with all the idiots that steal everything from shanties to ladder sticks and treestands. Hope you get it back but even if you see it on ebay how do you prove its yours??????? Good luck to you 

Ganzer


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Curious where on the lake are you? We are located infront of the beach.[/QUOTE]

His shantie WAS on south west corner of lake where houses meet apts.
He too would leave his stuff on the ice most of the season. Like stated, never an issue until now. 
I am pleased with the views this thread has gotten and with any luck these punks will get caught. He may never see his stuff again but it would be nice to see these punks going to court.
I can see in the future some kind of tracking chip for our equipment, probably allready out there. Until then, word of mouth just might be the ticket.
Thanks for all of the replies and good luck on the lakes this winter.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Anybody new move into the Apts. lately?


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, it sucks about your stuff!
I knew a guy that lived across the street from a lake where he left his ice fishing stuff that made an alarm. It's easy to do, you need an old car horn or other dc horn, a battery and a "normally closed" limit/lever switch, set the switch with some weight on it( lantern or heater ) so the contacts are open, then when the weight is lifted the horn goes off.
Just an idea, Good Luck!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your stuff. I had a trail cam stolen this year too. So know your pain. 

Have you guys thought about a sting operation. Criminal usually strike more then once. They can't control their greed. Good luck.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/spo/1586329467.html 

Heres a guy selling his equipment because he got "newer" equipment. Its a viking but only 1 of you listed what brand yours was. Might be worth checking into the "newer" equipment.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure I would go out head hunting everyone on craigs list assuming they are theifs. Fact is unless you have your name on the thing permanently there is no way you can say it is yours or not. Chalk this one up to a lesson learned and don't trust people on the ice again. It truly is a shame that people stoop this low over and over again.

Ganzer


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

What a sad statment about our society. I've had 2 stands stolen off of MY OWN PROPERTY withing a 5 iron of my house. Sad


----------



## Phil'm up (Nov 23, 2005)

Have you tried looking around the pawn shops around our area. I had to do that once. Found most of my stuff. Two pawn shops on Huron st. One on Dixie Hwy. Good Luck


----------

